# canning soup



## cwrabs (Mar 26, 2013)

We made a huge batch of soup over the weekend and would like to can the leftovers. Can anyone tell me how long to pressure can it?Thanks!


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

first what all is in it, anything with flour, pasta or rice you are not supposed to can. Other ingredients, figure out what has the longest time and use it. So if you have chicken, I think it's 90 minutes at 10 PSI.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Yes, it depends on what is in it.


----------



## cwrabs (Mar 26, 2013)

Everything is cooked already. No flour or pasta. Rabbit meat, onion, carrots, celery, tomato juice, green beans. The green beans were canned previously before adding to the soup, don't know if that matters?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I would probably freeze it instead of can it. The veg's will cook to mush if you can it now. The "rule" is to can it for the length of time/pressure, that would take the longest, if you were canning JUST that. Generally, that's always the meat. According to my Ball Blue Book, you would can the rabbit the same as for chicken...1hr & 30 min's @ 10 lbs. pressure, for pints. Also, depends on your elevation.


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

Considering the green beans were already canned, and the other vegetables are already cooked, the texture may be soft and mushy. Freezing would be better. However, if you really want to can it, 70 minutes for pints and 90 minutes for quarts; pressure determined by your elevation.

What another poster suggested as a guide is correct. When caning a mixed recipe, you process for the ingredient requiring the longest time, even if it is just broth.

Also, not all meats use the 70/90 minute guide. While this is true for beef, pork and in this case rabbit, chicken, duck and turkey require only 50/70 minutes. Canning fish, on the other hand, requires something like 110 minutes for pints and a whopping 160 minutes for quarts.

(Source: Food Storage: Preserving Meat, Dairy and Eggs by Susan Gregersen and David Armstrong.)


----------



## cwrabs (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

> I would probably freeze it instead of can it. The veg's will cook to mush if you can it now. The "rule" is to can it for the length of time/pressure, that would take the longest, if you were canning JUST that. Generally, that's always the meat. According to my Ball Blue Book, you would can the rabbit the same as for chicken...1hr & 30 min's @ 10 lbs. pressure, for pints. Also, depends on your elevation.


I have not had a problem with things getting mushy when canned before. I have often used my canned vegetables to can vegetable soup later on. In your case, it would be canned for as long as the meat requires since it has the longest processing time. Pnits are 75 minutes & quarts are 90.


----------



## cwrabs (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you Wendy! We just went ahead and ate it this time. Next time, we plan to make a bigger batch and we will can it.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

I am getting ready to can vegetable soup today.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay, I'm pretty new to canning... what beside flour, rice and pasta can't be pressure canned? The flour and pasta I understand but why not rice? Commercial canneries can rice in soups etc?

Any links to recipes and directions for a newbie?

Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Rivmage (Dec 24, 2012)

The only reason that I have found not to can rice and pasta is it turns to mush.

Scott


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

HerseyMI said:


> Okay, I'm pretty new to canning... what beside flour, rice and pasta can't be pressure canned? The flour and pasta I understand but why not rice? Commercial canneries can rice in soups etc?
> 
> Any links to recipes and directions for a newbie?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


Commercial canners have equipment that allows then to can under greater pressure, and therefore temperature. It may only be 10 - 15 degrees hotter, but that is a critical difference. Also, those "preservatives" and other funky chemicals, alleged to be "safe" aid in killing the nasty bugs which survive the more uneven heating and lower temperatures of home canning.

I will add that I no longer completely trust the government run sites for canning and food safety. I think they have been politicized in recent years, with an eye toward keeping people from becoming food independent. Whether that is by suddenly declaring that certain foods should not be canned or that certain common additives have no food preservation value. For example, they now try to claim that sugar is not a food preservative.

So I guess what I am saying is go ahead and use an older recipe after you get some experience. Do not throw away those "heirloom" recipes that are now, after two hundred years of use, suddenly unsafe. Just remember that you are *carefully* check the food and cook for at least 10 minutes before consuming when trying a new technique or ingredient.


----------



## HerseyMI (Jul 22, 2012)

Rivmage said:


> The only reason that I have found not to can rice and pasta is it turns to mush.
> 
> Scott


I wonder if canning spaghetti with uncooked noodles would work? I might give it a try. Are there any "food safety " reasons not to can pasta?

Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

The trouble with uncooked noodles, to my understanding, is that the heat cannot penetrate such a dense food. Now of course, it begins to absorb the water and expand, but whether or not the heat can get into that food is the question?


----------



## The_rpp (Oct 19, 2013)

HerseyMI said:


> I wonder if canning spaghetti with uncooked noodles would work? I might give it a try. Are there any "food safety " reasons not to can pasta?
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Homesteading Today mobile app


I suspect someone may come up with some reference to food safety, but I cannot imagine a food safety issue, presumming you can it as you would any meat. I think it would be safe to do.

Pasta will continue to absorb water, whether it is cooking or room temperature. You can experiment with some spaghetti, drop it in a pan of water and leave it for a few hours. It will still soften, 

Even if it were not overcooked in the canning process, it would continue to soften. If you look at the ingredients of Spaghetti O's, the pasta has a good of extra stuff. (I make my own pasta.)

Okay, I have told you why I am pessimistic. However, I may be wrong. Give it a shot and let us know.


----------

